
Week in Ethereum News, latest issue - evanvanness
http://www.weekinethereum.com/post/162211652643/june-18-2017-a-bit-late
======
nhoven
I don't understand why every company is trying to reinvent the wheel with
their ICO. Initial offerings should be about price discovery, not minimizing
FOMO. A dutch auction is obviously the correct strategy and would be trivial
to implement in an Ethereum contract.

~~~
davidgerard
You'd almost think the point was making as much money as fast as possible
while the bubble's bubbling, or something.

